# On my corsairs



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

I just bought the battalion box for DE, and was wondering how I should build my corsairs.

My main opponent plays HE, and my other main opponent playes WE.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

AHW is only really good vs hordes. Versus HEs their ASF will rip your lightly armored corsairs a new one, and good luck trying to get WE to let you get into CC. 

I'd recommend running 2 units of 10 corsairs with hand bows. Sea dragon cloaks will make them solid screens against S3 bow shots, and once you get close they can still harass with hand bows.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

and you can laugh if you have a 20-man unit with the armour-piercing magic banner, dual wielding repeater handbows, as they get 80 armour-piercing shots at the poor sods who charge them.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats a pretty wide unit. Noone makes a 20 man wide unit ever. Besides I'm quite sure only the reaver (or whatever) can have dual handbows. To be honest I think your better of with AHW. Just get your hand on a CoB or some chariots. 

If you really want to give them handbows go for small units to screen, harass etc. But really Dark Riders and harpies does this better.
If in doubt, try to test your options before you finish them and go with what works best for you.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Asmodeun said:


> and you can laugh if you have a 20-man unit with the armour-piercing magic banner, dual wielding repeater handbows, as they get 80 armour-piercing shots at the poor sods who charge them.


um, and are they going to be in a straight line of 20 men? Or will the attacker be a large target? Or are they going to be stacked up a hill? Because in my experience a unit that size will very rarely get the opportunity to fire all its guns at once.


----------

